# Name 1 thing that you and the above user have in common?



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both haunt the Fantasy & Games section.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

We're both fans of very old cinema.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

We're both opinionated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both like the funny books.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Think the DC movies have been mostly crap


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

virus21 said:


> We're both opinionated


You could've stuck with the DC one tbh :lol

edited

We're both fans of DC comics :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both think Alexa Bliss is overrated.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RavishingRickRules said:


> You could've stuck with the DC one tbh :lol
> 
> edited
> 
> We're both fans of DC comics :lol


Didn't know your opinion on those

I also like comics

PhantomoftheRing:
I also don't care of Bliss


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both think Peyton is dreamy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We both enjoy watching 205 Live


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both are fans of THE MAN Seth 'freakin Rollins. :rollins


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

We're both fans of Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We are both non premium users


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants to do nasty things to Peyton


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both find Vicitoria Justice hot.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We both find Anna Kendrick attractive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fellow Asuka mark.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Enjoys retro gaming


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We live in the same province.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both like No Mans Sky.










Edit for Tyrion: We both enjoyed The Punisher.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, I fucked up. I thought this was name something different. My eyes are fucked. I must've had both threads open at the same time.

CM Punk fan.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hates CAWs in WWE 2K games


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

We both like fighting games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is (probably) the only other person on the forum who watches the Movie Trivia Schmoedown.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both think Carmella is disposable road trash.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

We both love horror.

Blah. We... like the Movie Trivia Schmoedown.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Big *Breath of Fire* fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

As am I


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both think Jeffrey Combs is groovy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We have the same favourite wrestler.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We were both big Ziggler fans in 2013.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both hated the sig/avis we had to use after losing our Takeover War Games bets


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both find Peyton Royce hot as hell, and also feel very envious towards Tye Dillinger.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both would mark for a CM Punk return


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both love Black Sabbath.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Black Sabbath


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fellow anime fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows who the GOAT of DXD is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both find Melissa Benoist cute


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Umm we both like breasts


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We've both posted between 10k and 20k posts on WF.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Ambrose is one cool dude


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Ambrose Girl

We both would like to see Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose as Raw's world title match at next year's WrestleMania.

@virus21

Our usernames don't consist any caps.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Both Becky fans.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Martin Scorcese is one of the greatest film makers of all time.

This was admittedly a challenge.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Both Asuka fans (not that hard actually, I can think of numerous things we have in common.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fair enough I guess.

Thinks Gordon Ramsay's outbursts are funny.

If you know where I can find that clip on Youtube, I'd appreciate it. I haven't come across it. That US invading the plate and "you put so much Ginger in this it's a Weasley" are my favourites.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The only thing I can think of is we are both CM Punk Marks, Yeah probably that I guess.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We're from the same country!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both like Dakota Kai


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

We're both wrestling fans posting on a Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both play Injustice and Mortal Kombat.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Both argue over wrestling and whos the better champion.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hardcore Blissfits for The Goddess.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

We're both Itachi Uchiha fans.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Both very laidback individuals on the forum in general.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

We both like Styles and Bliss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Also watches Rick and Morty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also watches Rick and Morty.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You really need to fix your signature already. 

Is a fan of the Marvel brand.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

How do I do that? What's the problem? It looks fine on my laptop.

Is a Joker fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You just preview it and it should look normal, and then you hit save. 

On the red version of the forum, the only forum I can stomach to use, it's just a bunch of code, but on the blue and classic versions, it looks normal. However, it'll go back to normal if you just save it again.

Is a Batman TAS fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did that work? 

We both love Kill Bill.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a normalized signature on the red version of the forum.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We both are Dean fans (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is also tired of Brock Lesnars horse shit. (Although to a different extent, because for me, it's starting to get funny. That mostly comes from our different opinions on Reigns.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is also tired of Lesnar.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both think the Fantasy & Games is the best section on WF. :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

We both think RAW is pretty damn trash right now. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both absolutely adore Becky Lynch :becky


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Was for the Chief: Judging by his sig we have remarkably similar tastes in wrestlers. Every single one of my current favourites is in the top group.

For Fourth Wall: We both adore Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both joined in the same quarter of the year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both think Iron Maiden is pretty boss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is probably the only other person on this forum who has seen My Fellow Americans.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both think Avengers: Age of Ultron is good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both have fake locations in our profiles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both think Carmella is trash


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't like her much either



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is probably the only other person on this forum who has seen My Fellow Americans.


Count me in as someone who has also seen it


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

We both like comic books.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig Star Trek.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Count me in as someone who has also seen it


Well, I'll be damned.

We've both seen an episode of Star Trek.....


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

We're both named after fictional characters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both enjoy Spider-Man.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

We both think the 1970s live-action TV series was a pile of crap upon crap.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James T. Kirk said:


> We both think the 1970s live-action TV series was a pile of crap upon crap.






























Fellow Steve Ditko fan.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Fellow Steve Ditko fan.


Not that one, the Nicholas Hammond one. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows of the Spider-Man Toku series


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has actually seen My Fellow Americans, which is astonishing to me, but pleasantly so.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Knows Alberto Del Rio is great.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows that Great Teacher Onizuka is a slice of fried gold.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

worships the Church of Hikaru Shida.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both like CM Punk.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both love Deadpool.

It took me until earlier today to realize that's why his name is The Fourth Wall. I'm such an idiot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both think that Bray Wyatt should've been the next Undertaker.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

We both love Marvel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmmm.... 

We both think Picard is the best.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

We both love that GIF. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We both love Deadpool.
> 
> It took me until earlier today to realize that's why his name is The Fourth Wall. I'm such an idiot.


Should know my name was because of Punk's pipebomb. 










T-Kirk: We both find Brittany Snow attractive.










Not as much as Anna though. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh.

Made me look like an idiot.

Well, Punk isn't around, so now it's Deadpool.

Finds Brittany Show attractive.

Knows who Brittany Snow is...


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

We both like the Mission: Impossible movies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both watched Star Trek, probably different generations though


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

We're both wondering how old the other one is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If the Mission Impossible comment was directed at me, I don't. I already explained the Mission Impossible deal. I've never even seen them.

Is a member of this forum.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

also an asuka fan


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't know the first thing about this person.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really enjoyed Ant-Man and The Wasp.










EDIT: 

We both have trouble with the tribbles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We've both never voted against Asuka in the thread about which woman you find more attractive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And we never will.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

We both like the game threads even though they do nothing for our post counts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both love the MCU.

EDIT - Or maybe we don't, I don't know now that Phantom edited.

We both post in this section.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> And we never will.




I mean.....come on.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

GTA fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both know that nostalgia is a very powerful drug. :mj2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

we're both pretty amazing tbh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We used to play in the Mafia section together.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We're both English.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

We're both from western Europe.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

we're both big stars wars fans


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

we are both people.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

We like game threads.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both love Resident Evil.


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

We are both regulars on this bit of the forum


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both love this section. Although, you maybe a little TOO much. :chlol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both like older COD games


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both love Acca Dacca :hb


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

We both have a problem with vince's racist tendencies when it comes to choosing who to push.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both like Greek mythology.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

We both didn't like Phoenix's Joker look not being faithful to the character.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We're both in the EU........ until March 2019 :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both enjoyed Dolph Ziggler in 2013.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

We both love our Pizza.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves pizza.

That's all I could find.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Both love the Spider-Man video game


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both love Pulp Fiction/Tarantino movies/Sam Jackson as a performer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both think Becky is overrated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We're both Dean Ambrose fans.

It hurts, doesn't it.....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both played Spider-Man.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We both love pizza.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I too love pizza


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both find Victoria Justice hot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

We're both Miz fans.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We both love Lita's rack


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

We three love Lita's rack











(though Torrie's was better)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sure, let's go with that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both adore the one they call Asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, hey, you're back.  This place was getting boring without our arguments.

We're both big Tarantino fans.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Also seems to be over wrestling/WWE.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We are both fans of The Miz.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We're both happy with weekend football results


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We both like Seth & Finn (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We both like The Scottish Terminator, Drew McIntyre.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both appreciate Batmen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both think Kairi is kawaii


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We both like to watch 205 Live, which is NOW on Wednesday nights (before NXT) :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn! That was going to be mine!

We... Both... Love... Air...



...and Okada.

EDIT:

:asuka fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We both loved Mary Elizabeth Winstead in Fargo Season 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So good...

Appreciates GOAT Nikki Swango.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We both ended up getting ninja-ed within the span of 20 minutes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both like SD over RAW these days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We have both been eaten by carnivorous plants.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

We're both comic book geeks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Games section is our favorite section of WF.

Edit - Both our usernames start with lower case letters.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

We have both played the draft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both love Donald Duck.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We both joined this forum in January, albeit in different years


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We both worship Stevie G


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

we both like football


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We both post on Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Couldn't find anything in common with the previous poster.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love how that's it, lol. That's all we have in common. 

Anyway, there's a little bit more. Is a huge superhero nerd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Couldn't find anything in common with the previous poster.


So you don't like Dean Ambrose anymore then? Cos that would have been something in common...

We both post on WF.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose is our favorite member of the SHield


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So you don't like Dean Ambrose anymore then? Cos that would have been something in common...
> 
> We both post on WF.


No, I meant we both didn't have anything in common with the other dude before you.

Ambrose is our favourite Shield member.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ambrose is our favourite Shield member.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Humble I guess I can add.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We are both fans of breathing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both like video games.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We both do not own any pets.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Chris Jericho


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both like AC/DC


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We like brunette women


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig AC/DC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not a Finn Balor fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like Deadpool. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both like the games section of WF.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

We're both fans of AC/DC.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both thought Lita in 2006 was smoking hot


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

We both respect AC/DC.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both are fans of Samoa Joe


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

We both like tits :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We're both Roman fans!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We're both fans of Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both haunt this section.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both think Asuka is talented and deserves a push, I just don't mark for her which Phantom interprets as: ''I'm not high on Asuka''.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I said "big on", silly!

We both think Becky is a bit overrated.

Sorry, Becky stans.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We think Becky is overrated 

Becky stans raging as we speak!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both like GTA games


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both find the girl on his sig hot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both think Kairi Sane is groovy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is more comfortable in the darkness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie has stolen materia from both of us.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We're the only people on the forum who prefer Asuka to Becky.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

We both hate Leto Joker.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both joined the forum in December


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both are very nostalgic. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We are both sad enough to post about the food we eat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both at least don't do it on Instagram. Now, that's another level. hno


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Halloween is dead where we live :side:


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

We're both straight males i geuss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chrome has visited his profile page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both think Pan's Labyrinth is a slice of fried gold.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both really enjoyed Doctor Strange.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We are both fans of :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both know that Nikki Swango was the grooviest chick in Fargo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both dislike summer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We are both friends with CJ


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We both frequent this thread every day


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both live in the lovely, miserable & rainy United Kingdom.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has seen Hereditary


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both prefer Thor over Captain America.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

We both like CM Punk unk2


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

We both like comics/comic book movies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig Miles Morales.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves It Follows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves horror... even if it's not the ancient dinosaur nonsense I watch.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We both love posting in the Fantasy & Games section.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

We are both handsome :xavier


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both like my avatar


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RBrooks said:


> We are both handsome :xavier


I don't really know if I as a female, like being called handsome :lmao

As for Nostalgia...

We both like Jericho & Punk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both will be cheering for the IIconics during the Australia event right? RIGHT? :grin2:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both find Peyton highly attractive.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We're both from the UK


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fan of Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend of Yuffie, enemy of Deadpool.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness that is MEW


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both have a woman in our avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Same... except mine is the anthropomorphic personification of death.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*We're both fans of Asuka.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We're both from down the same side of the world.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both listen to Asian pop music.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> We both listen to Asian pop music.


We both enjoy a good graphic novel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both have a full rep bar :argh:

Yeah.. I couldn't think of anything better


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We both like Pokemon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both think a heel turn for Dean right now would be a great decision


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We both like Chris Jericho


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both like Seth Rollins


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both find Peyton attractive, I just don't care for her ''talent'' :shrug


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

we both hunt homeless people in secret death games for elite one-percenters


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both joined the forum in December 2011


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

We both live on the coast.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both have a good taste in women :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're both nostalgic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both prefer Japanese womens wrestlers to American ones.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*We're both Metalheads.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

We both like big tits


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*We both have quotes in our signature.

*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We're both in awe of Lita's "assets"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*We're both fans of Charlotte.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *We're both fans of Charlotte.*


Heavy metal.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Both think very little of Roman Reigns.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both enjoyed Maryse a lot in 2008 and 2009


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both play the Nintendo.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

We both hate Dan Didio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both enjoying viewing the celebrities/internet girls thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're both funky fresh.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both like filling this section up with our posts. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig Harley Quinn. :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We both bombard this thread for no good reason


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both bombard this thread because IT IS OUR DESTINY TO DO SO!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both appreciate Japan for creating some good things


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

We both enjoy ACDC


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dance to Françoise Hardy when we think no one is watching.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't watch WWE


----------



## jacksepiteye (Oct 11, 2018)

we are both humans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both refuse to stay dead.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

We both joined in the same month.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both have Marvel avatars.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

We're both a Wheelman for James Ellsworth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both enjoy cookies.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We both loved It Follows


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We both sleep in threads like this one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We're both strange souls.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both don't take wrestling too seriously.

I mean, I'm not a very serious person. Unless we're talking about Clea.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We don't take life too seriously


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're both funky fresh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We both Know Simone Simons is a GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn Skippy.

We both think A Tale of Two Sisters is pretty boss.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Likes horror.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both make it hurt.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

We'd both scream for ice cream an Asuka entrance (probs even like little girls)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both scream for an Asuka entrance AND ice cream.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both have Halloween pumpkin carvings of our favourite comic book character as avatars.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We both love Epica


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both enjoy the Fantasy and Games part of the forum


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

We both love Shibata.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig Magik.


----------



## yesarm (Oct 12, 2018)

Both like Marvel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Appreciate the greatness that is Cyclops.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both think Doom is the man.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both love Halloween.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both like Zelda

We both like older COD's. Damn Ninja. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both hate ninjas!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both enjoyed Dr. Strange.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We think Christian Bale is the best Batman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> We think Christian Bale is the best Batman.


Gross.

We both love Pacific Rim.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*We both like Asuka.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both think Nikki Bella gets too much hate on here


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*We both like Eva Marie.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We both like Miz & Maryse. (I was watching some clips of Miz & Mrs on YT and laughing at them lol when Maryse gets the truffle craving and Miz tries to make homemade truffles for her and they're gross so she feeds them to the dog :lol)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both think Drew McIntyre has been impressive since his return to the main roster


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*We're both excited to see Lita back.*



Ambrose Girl said:


> We both like Miz & Maryse. (I was watching some clips of Miz & Mrs on YT and laughing at them lol when Maryse gets the truffle craving and Miz tries to make homemade truffles for her and they're gross so she feeds them to the dog :lol)


*They're an adorable couple.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We both fans of Rihanna.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We both have avatars.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both know Daredevil is cool and all, but when this drops :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Llkes Jon Bernthal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is enjoying the Charlotte / Becky feud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes heavy metal music


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both would bang Anna if we had the chance >


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*We both like seeing Peyton in a bikini.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both enjoy Lita.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both think Netflix should update their shitty Horror category.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

We both like horror films and think the one's on Netflix are shite.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both joined in 2011


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both like AC/DC songs. Admittedly, I only know the really popular ones.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both find comfort in food :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig MEW.

(GIF COMING SOON!)

EDIT: 


We are both ninja masters.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We are both entertained by Tyrion's posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both play the Smash.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys the month of October


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is a Scorpio. :JLC3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both enjoy a good coffee in the morning :sip


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We both only use the Chatbox occasionally.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We both like the fact that Becky Lynch is still the #1 favorite female on here :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We would like to watch an AJ/Seth singles match


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We're both fans of Anthony Martial


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We both like Rollins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We both post a lot on the RAW live threads


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

We both worship Lita's prized assets


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We both love Lita


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

We are both human.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Huge CM Punk fan!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Rock


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has the IIconics in his sig :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't shut up about things


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Will bite back if pushed enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're both gorgeous.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Both former professional magicians.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig monsters.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

We both respect Itoh


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

We both have a taste for Asian ladies?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't like rejoiners.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Likes AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both dig cowboys.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

We both probably have a decapitated head somewhere in our respective houses.  (Probably a fake one, but not necessarily....)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have several... and I shall say no more.

We're both weird, old prestidigitators... and that makes him groovy in my book!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Cheshire said:


> We both probably have a decapitated head somewhere in our respective houses. (Probably a fake one, but not necessarily....)





The Phantom said:


> I have several... and I shall say no more.
> 
> We're both weird, old prestidigitators... and that makes him groovy in my book!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I also have a guillotine.

We both dig D.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nothing.


----------

